# UN TOUR POR LIMA............



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Fui a ver a Soda Stereo a Lima pero claro está no podia dejar de recorrer Lima nuevamente como en años anteriores.....y como dijo Gustavo Cerati ....."Ta linda Lima por que tambien es una ciudad de la Furia"........y si lo es.....bueno en los dias que estuve haya tome algunas fotos y recorri algunos lugares no puedo negarlo me deverti mucho y la pasé bien con mis amigos...... sorry en algunas salgo yo es k no podia dejar tomar fotos para mi álbum 

*Por el estadio Nacional (Av. Arequipa)*










*Algo de Lince*










*Parque ramón Castilla (la vez pasada que lo visite estaba mas cuidado  )*










*Entrando a San Isidro*










*Libidito mochilero  en la Javier Prado*










*Webing por la embajada de España en San isidro*



















*Por el Jockey*























































*El Jockey Salud*










*Por la Av. Pardo en Miraflores*










*Por el Parque Kennedy*










*Por la Larco al fondo el Marriot*










*LLegamos a Larcomar....*










*Ya era la 1 pm teniamos hambre¡¡¡¡¡ *










*Despues de comer.....el chip de la Camara se lleno de fotos y videos asi que caballero a utilizar la camara del Celu ......*

*El lado fashion de Larcomar *























































*Bueno gracias Lima por la hospitalidad  *


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh! Chéveres tus fotos Libidito!! Lástima que el tiempo no te ayudó en las primeras, pero luego ya salió el sol ! 

PD. Te ganaste con el feo panetón de Donofrio xD! :lol:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Chevere!, se ve que la haz pasado bien en Lima.

Es mi impresión pero por primera vez veo Larcomar tan vacío... que dia fue?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

el panetón!!!!!!!! jajaja
Buenas tomas Libido. Cerati dijo "Gracias Totales"?


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

De haber sabido que venias a Lima nos tomábamos unas aguas... :cheers:, será para la próxima.

PD: estan buenas las fotos


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonito tu thread!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Interesante recorrido, las fotos se ven ismpáticas, se verían mejor sin el LIBIDITO COPYRIGHT, pero igual salen bien, siempre es bueno recorrer Lima


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ese paneton jajaja q horrible! Gracias libidito por algunos nuevos ángulos.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Se nota que la pasaste bien, Libidito. Bonitas las fotos...algunas partes de San Isidro recién las veo, y de veras que en Larcomar ya salió el sol, jeje. Y por supuesto...¡qué chiquito el panetón! :lol:

¡Saludotessssss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y yo q pensé q n l Jockey había publicidad un tanto mas creativa ... jajaja bueno stan bonitas las fotos (excepto x l copyright jaja) y las de Larcomar se ven bien a pesar d ser d celu ... Salu2 Libidito y q la hayas pasado MOSTRO!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios 

Soundmaster: Fue Lunes 12 pm
Sevbvill: YO no escuche que dijo eso.....ya que con mis amigos nos kitamos cuando cerati empezo a presentar ala banda.....dijimos aki hay un mar de gente y para salir puffffff va a ser horrible asi k nos kitamos antes k concluya oficialmente y cuando estabamos fuera empezaron a tocar Vitaminas pero ese ya fue el ultimo tema......


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Está cheverìsimo tu thread!!!!!! me gusta la foto de la Larco... yo estuve justo en esa cuadra de la derecha hospedada en mi ùltima visita.

Muy buenas las fotos y coincido con Juan... sin el Libidito copyright se verìan mejor... de repente lo podrìas poner en lugares que no moleste un poco a la vista.

Pero en general las fotos y todas las tomas estàn bien chèveres ..... Y de paso se te ve bien.... pero super abrigado al principio... Así es Lima, sorprende con sus cambios de clima.

Acá en Guayaquil si dijo Gracias totales Soda.


----------



## Mdxavita (Nov 24, 2007)

muy buen thread


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

libidito said:


> bueno en los dias que estuve *haya* tome algunas fotos y recorri algunos lugares no puedo negarlo me deverti mucho y la pasé bien con mis amigos...... sorry en algunas salgo yo es k no podia dejar tomar fotos para mi álbum


se nota que tu curso favorito era lenguaje :lol:, muy buenas fotos 

parece que estuvieras enamorado, estás más delgado que en fotos anteriores :colgate:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están bacanes tus fotos, ah. Has hecho buenas tomas.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas fotos de esas partes de Lima; no pensé que la primera foto fue tomada en Lince.
Buen recorrido. En las primeras fotos todavía se nota la ausencia del Sol; habrá que acostumbrarse no más, pues ahora sí que está saliendo con fuerza y es desesperante.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

A380luis said:


> se nota que tu curso favorito era lenguaje :lol:, muy buenas fotos
> 
> *parece que estuvieras enamorado, estás más delgado que en fotos anteriores *:colgate:


What!? Y de cuándo aquí el amor te adelgaza :S :?! Yo tiendo a engordar cuando ando de novio xD!  :lol:

PD. Ahora toe delgado felizmente !


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustó la mayoría de fotos, aunque hubieras puesto la firma abajo, no al medio de las fotos. En fin, buen thread.


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> What!? Y de cuándo aquí el amor te adelgaza :S :?! Yo tiendo a engordar cuando ando de novio xD!  :lol:
> 
> PD. Ahora toe delgado felizmente !


es que su trujillana seguro está que lo pone a dieta jaja, bromas aparte que bueno que la haya pasado bien en lima y que haya visto a soda


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

libidito te salieron chéveres las fotos y tu paseo. Por si acaso tomaste fotos en el concierto?:cheers:


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Veo que la pasaste chevere Libidito, buenas fotos.


----------

